# Word ruler units - how to change



## eugeneg (Sep 26, 2003)

In Word 2003 I have a horizontal ruler. I can go to Tools, Options..., General, and change the measurement units, but that does not let me move a tab marker to any place on the ruler by dragging it. The tab marker wants to jump in units of about 25mm, but I want to drag a marker in increments of much less than that. How please ?
EG


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Double click in the ruler and a Tabs dialog box should open. You can then edit the default tab stops spacing.


----------



## eugeneg (Sep 26, 2003)

That brings up the wrong box, but Format, Tabs... does do just what I wanted. Thanks.


----------

